# Friday free for all. Hooks



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Free Eagle Claw 2/0 gold hooks for the first person to comment below and say want. From HookedOn. 

Thank you guys for a fun and great first few weeks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Want


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

BananaTom said:


> Want


You got it BananaTom. Please pm me your address and it will ship out today. Thank you.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Roro1 said:


> You got it BananaTom. Please pm me your address and it will ship out today. Thank you.


PM sent.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

want. I could use some hooks. 

My mistake I thought it was the 1st 20.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

stc1993 said:


> want. I could use some hooks.
> 
> My mistake I thought it was the 1st 20.


Lol. Stay tuned. I got some bait knives coming and will post to give away.


----------

